# where to buy groceries near Smugglers Notch VT?



## Travelclam (Sep 9, 2014)

We are going to Smuggs next week for a few days.  Would anyone have any suggestions or ideas on where is the nearest grocery store is to the resort?  we will be driving down from north, so we are hoping somewhere on the way to Jeffersonville there's a decent grocery store to pick up the daily stuff.

Thanks for your help.

B


----------



## persia (Sep 9, 2014)

The closest grocery is a Shaw's in Stowe. There's also Hannaford and a Price Chopper in Essex and a Price Chopper in Morrisville. Also Cambridge Village Market isn't bad http://www.cambridgevillagemarket.com/store

If you go all the way to Burlington, there's a Trader Joe's and a Costco.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 9, 2014)

Travelclam said:


> We are going to Smuggs next week for a few days.  Would anyone have any suggestions or ideas on where is the nearest grocery store is to the resort?  we will be driving down from north, so we are hoping somewhere on the way to Jeffersonville there's a decent grocery store to pick up the daily stuff.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> B



In Essex Junction (towards Jeffersonville) there is a nice Hannafords right off off 15 that we always stop in on the way to the resort. There is also a Price Chopper right off it as well. 


There are General Stores in Cambridge and Jeffersonville.

Also, there is a supermarket in Morrisville.

We used to do a lot of our shopping at Shaws after we checked in since we come in from Burlington, but now we like to go to the Hannafords in Essex Junction to get it over with before checking in.


----------



## Travelclam (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you. That is very helpful.  Will try Essex Junction.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 9, 2014)

Travelclam said:


> Thank you. That is very helpful.  Will try Essex Junction.



There is also a really good health food store in the same complex area (near the outlets) where Hannafords is called Sweet Clover Market.


----------

